# Experience needed!!



## jgonzales_0208@yahoo.com (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello!! First time posting. 

I recently passed my cpc exam in December. I am now a CPC-A . The only downside is I cant find a job!! Most of the positions require you have previous experience in the field. The bad part is the school I completed the program does not have an "ex tern" program for the medical billing and coding students. Although I'm super excited about my certification, I feel like I just lost out on a great opportunity to gain field experience! If anyone has any suggestions I would greatly appreciate any feed back!!!  Thanks for reading!!


----------



## ajs (Jan 10, 2012)

jgonzales_0208@yahoo.com said:


> Hello!! First time posting.
> 
> I recently passed my cpc exam in December. I am now a CPC-A . The only downside is I cant find a job!! Most of the positions require you have previous experience in the field. The bad part is the school I completed the program does not have an "ex tern" program for the medical billing and coding students. Although I'm super excited about my certification, I feel like I just lost out on a great opportunity to gain field experience! If anyone has any suggestions I would greatly appreciate any feed back!!!  Thanks for reading!!



There are a bunch of other forum threads with lots of great advice.  The biggest piece of advice for all new coders with no experience...don't focus on a coding job..look for any entry level job that will get your foot in the door of a medical office or facility, then show them what you know.  Be willing to accept entry level receptionist, file clerk, billing office, any front office position.  If there is a non-profit clinic in your area that uses volunteers, go work for them with any spare hours you have.  It will take a while to develop the skills needed to get to that dream coding job.


----------



## jgonzales_0208@yahoo.com (Jan 10, 2012)

*Thanks!!*

Thank-you for clarifying that for me. I have been applying to such positions just to get my foot in the door. I had this feeling that it was a waste of time!! I continue my search everyday. I will definitely look into volunteer work as well. That is a great idea!!! Again, thank you!!!!!  I now feel I am putting myself on the right track in hopes to have a great job in my field!!!


----------



## espressoguy (Jan 10, 2012)

Another thing that could help is to fill out your forum profile. That way people reading your posts would know where you are located.


----------

